# D3100, D5100 or any other nikons in that price range



## Leirbag64 (Aug 29, 2011)

I want to buy a dslr for making action videos however with rolling shutter being a big problem with the d3100 I don't think it will be best suited. Is the d5100 better for this or are there any other good Nikon options? Any advice would be helpful


----------



## edddial (Aug 29, 2011)

Seriously, if you intention is 'action videos' then get a video cam from Sony or Canon or Panasonic. If you still insist using DSLR, at least get a D7000. Anyway there are some issues with D7000 so be careful (make sure you test all sort of setting i.e. still picture, video etc).
For the price range equivalent to D3100 or D5100 (and 'action videos'), video camera would be the best. Just my opinion.


----------



## Leirbag64 (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah I had been thinking about that, but I do have a budget of around £500 do you think camcorders at this price have good enough quality?


----------



## edddial (Aug 29, 2011)

How good quality are you talking about? If you really talking about good quality video (actions) then DSLR may not be the right one unless you get the higher end product. I still appreciate my ~6 years old Hitachi Camcorder for video. It's not HD but gives better result as compared to my D90. Try Sony Camcorders | HD Camcorders | Handycam® HD Video Cameras : Sony , various type of camcorders today that may suit you. Check on the specifications and available option/accessories then google for its review.


----------



## clou (Sep 1, 2011)

I'd probably go with a Canon T2i/T3i for video. My friend shot this almost entirely with a T2i to get into film school. 

Peter Planta on Vimeo


----------



## rgregory1965 (Sep 1, 2011)

I know you say Nikon, but check the Sony A55 or the A77 soon to be out.....1080i video, full tracking AF

Not to mention 10fps on the 55 and 12fps on the 77 picture modes

A55 around 800.00


----------



## KmH (Sep 2, 2011)

Don't forget to budget for all the accessories you'll need to buy so you can shoot quality video.

You'll likely want to be able to do follow-focus, use external microphones, be able to see the rear LCD in bright light, etc.

The basic video accessories should only cost you another $1000 or so.
Redrock for video DSLRs
DSLR & Film Camera Accessories

Don't forget lighting.


----------



## Leirbag64 (Sep 2, 2011)

edddial said:


> How good quality are you talking about? If you really talking about good quality video (actions) then DSLR may not be the right one unless you get the higher end product. I still appreciate my ~6 years old Hitachi Camcorder for video. It's not HD but gives better result as compared to my D90. Try Sony Camcorders | HD Camcorders | Handycam® HD Video Cameras : Sony , various type of camcorders today that may suit you. Check on the specifications and available option/accessories then google for its review.


 Thanks really helped got a Sony handycam HDR cx115e found the autofocus is great and also the image quality is very good for a camera of around £250 thanks again!


----------



## Leirbag64 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks thought the video was really good aswell


----------



## aliancer (Sep 3, 2011)

To make the action video, you have to have that 60 fps feature, which nikon doesn't have in their dslr range yet. But if you insist in nikon, i think d5100 is the best option, cause with vari-angle screen, you can get the more flexible camera movement, and also the 1080p video quality like d7000 have.

I'm not recommend that too much, since i decided myself to get my 2nd body from nikon d300 to canon 60d because of video feature reason...

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## edddial (Sep 5, 2011)

Leirbag64 said:


> edddial said:
> 
> 
> > How good quality are you talking about? If you really talking about good quality video (actions) then DSLR may not be the right one unless you get the higher end product. I still appreciate my ~6 years old Hitachi Camcorder for video. It's not HD but gives better result as compared to my D90. Try Sony Camcorders | HD Camcorders | Handycam® HD Video Cameras : Sony , various type of camcorders today that may suit you. Check on the specifications and available option/accessories then google for its review.
> ...



You're most welcome. Enjoy!


----------

